# Vince Carter not even thinking about retirement



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> DALLAS — From the looks of the calendar, Vince Carter is in the twilight of his NBA career.
> 
> But don’t ask the Dallas Mavericks’ small forward if he’s thought about retiring and hanging up his high-flying sneakers. Although he is in the last year of his contract, Carter, who turns 37 on Jan. 26, doesn’t have a timetable for ending his career.
> 
> ...


http://www.star-telegram.com/2013/10/03/5218864/mavericks-vince-carter-not-even.html?rh=1


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

With a decent scoring season (about 14 PPG) off the bench this season, he will pass Elgin Baylor and Adrian Dantley on the career scoring list - moving into the top 30. With that as his #1 hall-of-fame qualification, I can see why it's important to him.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Vince is a hall-of-famer no question. I've always liked him and it's unfortunate he got a rep as a choke-act/quitter. He has hit some HUGE shots in his career, he just has never been on a team that was good enough for it to be relevant.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Hibachi! said:


> Vince is a hall-of-famer no question. I've always liked him and it's unfortunate he got a rep as a choke-act/quitter. He has hit some HUGE shots in his career, he just has never been on a team that was good enough for it to be relevant.


I don't think he's a sure thing. Don't get me wrong - he's close. Him and Chris Webber have about equal shots of making it, I think. They're both borderline, though.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> I don't think he's a sure thing. Don't get me wrong - he's close. Him and Chris Webber have about equal shots of making it, I think. They're both borderline, though.


Both of them should be in, in my opinion. C-Webb's numebrs pre-injury don't lie.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

As far as players from this generation go, I think Kobe, Lebron, Duncan, Iverson, Ray Ray, Garnett, Pierce, Dirk, Wade, Nash, and probably Tony Parker are definitely in. Guys like Durant, DHoward, Melo, CP3, and DRose just need to continue on their current trajectories to get in. 

CWebb, T-Mac, Vince, Bosh, and Pau Gasol will all be very interesting cases for the hall. And then a guy like Ginobili only gets in based on his international resume.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

So pretty much anyone who has made an all-pro team or made it more than once gets in the HOF. Did I get that right


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

ATLien said:


> So pretty much anyone who has made an all-pro team or made it more than once gets in the HOF. Did I get that right


This is an NBA thread. Take your NFL talk somewhere else. 

Keep in mind that it's the Basketball Hall of Fame, not NBA. So even guys who don't have incredible NBA careers can get in based of college accomplishments as well as international. Not saying this is the case with Vince but there are players worse than him in the Hall of Fame, I'm sure.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> As far as players from this generation go, I think Kobe, Lebron, Duncan, Iverson, Ray Ray, Garnett, Pierce, Dirk, Wade, Nash, and probably Tony Parker are definitely in. Guys like Durant, DHoward, Melo, CP3, and DRose just need to continue on their current trajectories to get in.
> 
> CWebb, T-Mac, Vince, Bosh, and Pau Gasol will all be very interesting cases for the hall. And then a guy like Ginobili only gets in based on his international resume.


Jason Kidd?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Jason Kidd?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah, he's definitely in as well.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I would put C-Webb ahead of Vince. Besides the good numbers Webber led Kings were a powerhouse during the days when the West dominated.


----------

